# Is this inferior Se????



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

so i just saw some rayban sun glasses, that typical model, nothing special but somehow i feel like i need them right now.
so since i'm out of cash (not exactly but i have to pay other things that need to be paid), i asked for a little loan from my sister, i'll pay her back when my boss pay me at the end of this month.
sure only 5 days and i've got the money. but i just can't wait.
XDDDDD


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

That's not inferior Se. That's just being impulsive. With that said, in the MBTI, this is the very opposite of how inferior Se is described to be. Ni types have a good idea of understanding future consequences of their actions so an Ni type wouldn't really go "I go buy this now" without first considering their current financial situation and whether they can actually afford it or not. If they think it's unlikely that the buy will provide anything overly beneficial to them in the near future, they won't buy it.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

MeTheParrot said:


> so i just saw some rayban sun glasses, that typical model, nothing special but somehow i feel like i need them right now.
> so since i'm out of cash (not exactly but i have to pay other things that need to be paid), i asked for a little loan from my sister, i'll pay her back when my boss pay me at the end of this month.
> sure only 5 days and i've got the money. but i just can't wait.
> XDDDDD


No. Just no.

If anything, that is poor Ni + Te because of your own desires completely overriding what is "prudent". Can't wait = weak Ni. Willingness to go into debts = weak Te.

Based almost only upon that, you could be SiFe, that is SEI.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Ixim said:


> No. Just no.
> 
> If anything, that is poor Ni + Te because of your own desires completely overriding what is "prudent". Can't wait = weak Ni. Willingness to go into debts = weak Te.
> 
> Based almost only upon that, you could be SiFe, that is SEI.


i don't use Fe period. thank you


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

also buahahhaa, this ixim guy comes to me saying im a sei without even doing the respective research or bringing himself some proof for the fact his intuition is stronger than mine buhauhuhauua die. i deeply desire you to be punished with a storm of facts that melt your delusion.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

MeTheParrot said:


> also buahahhaa, this ixim guy comes to me saying im a sei without even doing the respective research or bringing himself some proof for the fact his intuition is stronger than mine buhauhuhauua die. i deeply desire you to be punished with a storm of facts that melt your delusion.


You certainly don't use Ni and (most likely) Te, so what am I supposed to conclude?

I will tell you the truth(or rather the reality of your statement). Entropic will tell you exactly what you want to hear-exactly like Palpatine(even if it's not really true). It's up to you to choose.

Hell, I even singled out the parts that support my conclussion. So...whatever. Have fun.

edit: I don't need to do whole seminars and dissertations when something is obvious. But your Ti seeking / HA is so obvious lol. "You need to do research" hah!


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Ixim said:


> You certainly don't use Ni and (most likely) Te, so what am I supposed to conclude?
> 
> I will tell you the truth(or rather the reality of your statement). Entropic will tell you exactly what you want to hear-exactly like Palpatine(even if it's not really true). It's up to you to choose.
> 
> ...


prove something instead of spitting pure bullshit out of your mouth. i've always got INFP or ENFP in my test also been typed by numerous groups of people those two types besides trying to learn a bit from the mbti system and some of socionics, not that much really. I'M FUCKING FI GET OVER IT. at least i do prove something with my songs and lyrics and pieces of art. what have you prove instead? besides knowing some stuff about the system theory. You haven't even got to know me in a normal way of speaking interaction. I'm not anything like this but somehow i like to present myself as this all knowing jerk seeking for punishment and revenge. Kinda my face will be the last thing you'll see before dying stuff.
I'm tired of reading this people typing others looking them from the above, and saying uhh you are so S because you know nothing about the system. GET HUMBLE. PERIOD


PROVE INTUITION NOW


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

BTW those i'll fucking upload my sunglasses when i've got them.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

MeTheParrot said:


> prove something instead of spitting pure bullshit out of your mouth. i've always got INFP or ENFP in my test also been typed by numerous groups of people those two types besides trying to learn a bit from the mbti system and some of socionics, not that much really. I'M FUCKING FI GET OVER IT. at least i do prove something with my songs and lyrics and pieces of art. what have you prove instead? besides knowing some stuff about the system theory. You haven't even got to know me in a normal way of speaking interaction. I'm not anything like this but somehow i like to present myself as this all knowing jerk seeking for punishment and revenge. Kinda my face will be the last thing you'll see before dying stuff.
> I'm tired of reading this people typing others looking them from the above, and saying uhh you are so S because you know nothing about the system. GET HUMBLE. PERIOD
> 
> 
> PROVE INTUITION NOW


Believe it or not, I am as humble as it gets. I am no better than any other person. I am just A guy-better in some ways, worse in other. Perfectly normal. And I do dislike typing by stereotypes, that's exactly why I like when people actually SPEAK UP instead of "blah blah blah test #1 test #2 ". Because people often speak what's on their mind / heart and if they do not, the way at which they do it is visible-more than enough for a type. Meanwhile tests have an awful lot of "what ifs". What if a test is not validated? What if a test is actually an ad for a product? What if a test doesn't really balance both sides? What if test uses the wrong methodology? What if test is unclear? What if test is paper thin and it's easy as all hell to rig it? What if the absence of counselor during the the test taking influences results(because you can't clarify parts or even worse, whole chunks of a test)? What if a free test is as worthy as much as it costs(zero-it isn't)? What if a mood completely messes your results?

All those "what ifs" are solved by having a professional, willing counselor present while taking MBTI or anything like it. Otherwise, it doesn't have an ounce of credibility.

...plus anyone can get mired in a quagmire that are cognitive function descriptions which are oh so refreshingly Ti. FPs can especially get mired there due to a piss poor Ti.

edit: why do people pick fights with me lol?


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

MeTheParrot said:


> also buahahhaa, this ixim guy comes to me saying im a sei without even doing the respective research or bringing himself some proof for the fact his intuition is stronger than mine buhauhuhauua die. i deeply desire you to be punished with a storm of facts that melt your delusion.


From what I know about you (which isn't all that much)
I would guess NeFi or SeFi
Just in case you wouldn't like some other opnion.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> From what I know about you (which isn't all that much)
> I would guess NeFi or SeFi
> Just in case you wouldn't like some other opnion.


Actually, SeFi isn't half bad of an answer. He did reply harshly and powerfully. He also did wish ill upon someone else just because it crossed HIS BELIEF(oh my god...good grief!).

As I said, _from his OP_(and from *NOTHING ELSE*), those are SiFe vibes(meaning that his *OP is SEI* *not him*). But I don't know you enough to give you a type. You must read more carefully parrot.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

MeTheParrot said:


> so i just saw some rayban sun glasses, that typical model, nothing special but somehow i feel like i need them right now.
> so since i'm out of cash (not exactly but i have to pay other things that need to be paid), i asked for a little loan from my sister, i'll pay her back when my boss pay me at the end of this month.
> sure only 5 days and i've got the money. but i just can't wait.
> XDDDDD


:| idk what function governs that, but buying crap you don't need when finances are non existent is...stupid imo.

Take for example buying a car. I'd never buy a car if i wasn't sure it would allow me to make the money back & i couldn't possibly manage without it. If its not fulfilling a function >.> then its a waste of resources and needs to be avoided.

I'm ENFP, I have shitty Se.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Inferior Se is a thirst of power and difficulty to get out of inertia and indecisiveness. Ni-users have a long range sight, and can plan their life in a long term perspective, but they lack of the ability to act in the present correctly in order to reach this vision.

I think that it is quite different from buying Rayban sunglasses, lol.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

westlose said:


> Inferior Se is a thirst of power and difficulty to get out of inertia and indecisiveness. Ni-users have a long range sight, and can plan their life in a long term perspective, but they lack of the ability to act in the present correctly in order to reach this vision.
> 
> I think that it is quite different from buying Rayban sunglasses, lol.


Or it is an extremely positive side of it-both are impossible to control. 1D Se can also decide without really deciding(on a whim) or be extremely active for the sake of it and both in the way experienced before. As is visible, they are quite a step down from 2D Se, let alone higher dimensionalities.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

westlose said:


> Inferior Se is a thirst of power and difficulty to get out of inertia and indecisiveness.


Huehue. My other half in a nutshell.



westlose said:


> I think that it is quite different from buying Rayban sunglasses, lol.


On a side note. There _is_ correlation between aviators and style. I just hope they were Rayban aviators and not something stupid like... not-aviators... wayfarers or something disgusting like that.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

I wouldn't say it is inferior Se or anything, functional wise and you seem to overly enjoy possessing an item unlike inferior-Se. However, my INFJ circle is really notorious with the kind of impulse and being overly obsessed with owning an item. Someone mentioned Ni being cautious with spending being able to foresee the consequences and the budget yada yada but INTJs and INFJs are fundamentally very different because of having Fe as aux.

I have INFJ friends complaining about the social injustice and their struggle to pay rent but then they will go ahead and buy that iphone, I have always found this trait quite ironic. 

Also, in my real life experience whenever someone while I have only met them complains about -not- having an "iphone( or whatever equivalent overlypriced with the hype of the masses) " they are either INFJ or INTJ. However INTJs are better at going against the hype, they may even be making fun of it when INFJs simply are not, INFJs will criticize the material hype but will be dying to be on the boat or not left out. I have known an INFJ who keeps talking about class struggle and giving me idealistic hopes, who is said to have expressed once he wanted to marry a girl because she is rich. Young INFJs can be quite materialistic despite their ideas and talks and show unexpected behavior. Other says she could never shop at Macy's and she is crazy about designer clothes. I don't know why INFJs go in Se-inferior mode quite a lot but they sound more conflicting than your simple desire and joy of owning something.

On the other hand, there are the kind of people that will talk about -having- an iphone when you have only met them, which I guess to be Se dom or aux types (although this part of observations lack self-validation) . I have noticed that this type of talk quite gets the other Se-doms interested as well (while I roll my eyes forever). 

I have noticed Se tertiary types can be quite busy with material possessions as well, such as ENFJs but they treat them as objects at least, as they should be >.>


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

It sounds like being impulsive, not sure how type related it is. If anything it could be associated with poor Ni, in someone who values Ni. Its Kind of like uncosciously sending the message "look at how bad I am I am at using this function, will someone help me?" I associate Ni ego with a certain restraint and thinking of the consequences of one's actions, which Se egos often lack but would like help in, I guess.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Sounds like Se leading + being retarded. 


*Not SEI* or any combo of Si-Fe, NOT AT ALL.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

next page pliz


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

i'm already watching you burn


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

What is the point of making a thread like this? Just to brag about your raybans? It just seems kinda trollish to make a thread like this than post a picture of yourself wearing the sunglasses when this a socionics forum. Or it should be.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Ixim said:


> Believe it or not, I am as humble as it gets. I am no better than any other person. I am just A guy-better in some ways, worse in other. Perfectly normal. And I do dislike typing by stereotypes, that's exactly why I like when people actually SPEAK UP instead of "blah blah blah test #1 test #2 ". Because people often speak what's on their mind / heart and if they do not, the way at which they do it is visible-more than enough for a type. Meanwhile tests have an awful lot of "what ifs". What if a test is not validated? What if a test is actually an ad for a product? What if a test doesn't really balance both sides? What if test uses the wrong methodology? What if test is unclear? What if test is paper thin and it's easy as all hell to rig it? What if the absence of counselor during the the test taking influences results(because you can't clarify parts or even worse, whole chunks of a test)? What if a free test is as worthy as much as it costs(zero-it isn't)? What if a mood completely messes your results?
> 
> All those "what ifs" are solved by having a professional, willing counselor present while taking MBTI or anything like it. Otherwise, it doesn't have an ounce of credibility.
> 
> ...


too much critics on tests because they arise so many inconcluded paths but you seem to trust so much in how buying sunglasses affect my definitive type. which is plain bs.
i don't know what is a quagmire and cba to look on the dictionary.
they get into fights with you because you don't bring facts to the table.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

MeTheParrot said:


> i'm already watching you burn


I never said it was Ni polr / Te role. I just blurted out the first thing it came to mind. I obviously link shopping spree to underdeveloped Ni, Te. In my mind Role and PoLR. But it could be suggestive / HA indeed.

It's like screaming for help but via actions instead of words.

Yes, you could be SeFi indeed. I missed due to my Fi / bad T.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

lol, how are the raybans even relevant at this point besides the obvious badassery they add to the whole fight?
we are now discussing how Se dom is percieved very differently from what it must be percieved. I think my Se is very archaic and because i'm so retarded at it that i have to conquer its territory by doing the unthinkable. But that obviously doesn't mean i'm an Se dom. Perhaps i could see Se as auxiliary. But i don't think i'm a sensor. So i think tertiary Se could be possible.
i have to develop my views on it, sorry.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

If the point of this is to discuss your type, you could answer a questionnaire and start a thread. At this point, I don't know why this thread exists, as you asked in your OP if buying sunglasses was type-related then you grumbls at Ixim because he says it is type-related.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Typhon said:


> If the point of this is to discuss your type, you could answer a questionnaire and start a thread. At this point, I don't know why this thread exists, as you asked in your OP if buying sunglasses was type-related then you grumbls at Ixim because he says it is type-related.


http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/601178-80-questions-full-test.html#post19690842


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

nichya said:


> I wouldn't say it is inferior Se or anything, functional wise and you seem to overly enjoy possessing an item unlike inferior-Se. However, my INFJ circle is really notorious with the kind of impulse and being overly obsessed with owning an item. Someone mentioned Ni being cautious with spending being able to foresee the consequences and the budget yada yada but INTJs and INFJs are fundamentally very different because of having Fe as aux.
> 
> I have INFJ friends complaining about the social injustice and their struggle to pay rent but then they will go ahead and buy that iphone, I have always found this trait quite ironic.
> 
> ...


thanks for making me realize that i presented the information in a wrong way. It is not because of the brand. not even the item but the because of my drive to get them. which i'm not going to explain btw but there are certainly some reasons.
i know that kind of people who like to engage to certain groups that are percived as powerful or at least are placed in a higher level of the hierarchy. I'm not like that at all. i'm totally oblivious to that kind of behaviour because i don't care about society. at all.


----------



## Mean Aunt Seena (May 7, 2015)

If you want to understand Inferior Se, read *Hannibal *by Thomas Harris. Read about the total thought Dr. Lecter puts into buying the the perfect gift soaps, the perfect china, the perfect wine, the perfect cooking equipment, and the perfect spice infusions for the cannibal meal he prepares for Clarice. That is Inferior Se at its finest. It is planned well in advance. No expense is spared. Only the best will do.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

MeTheParrot said:


> i don't use Fe period. thank you


You have to use it in some aspect, or you wouldn't be alive.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> You have to use it in some aspect, or you wouldn't be alive.


i obviously meant that it isn't on my top 4


----------

